# Lawn Tractors



## Beer Belly (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm about ready to start working on the Wife for a new Lawn Tractor. I'm looking under $1,500....at the top end I think I can sqeeze in a John Deere from Lowes/Home Depot....definetly a Craftsman Tractor would fit the bill.....are there other brands I should look at. I did have an ol' Cub Cadet 1320 Hydro, but by order of the Wife, sold it rather than replace a Deck Bearing ($250), and bouht a new Self Propelled Mower to cut about 110 foot by 300 foot lawn....but I hear the Cubs are not what they used to be.....suggestions ???


----------



## stee6043 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got an HD version Cub Cadet that will be 7 years young this spring. I've had no problems with it other than one of the belt tension springs on the deck that's broken once or twice over the years.

I like the Kohler motor the Cubs come with. I love the twist off oil filter, side mounted. I think the JD's may get the same motorl? I've been pleased with Cub Cadet. I'll probably buy one again the next time. If you're going to buy a big box tractor (John Deer, Cub Cadet, Craftsmam, Toro, etc) they are all going to be about the same quality in my opinion. MTD builds them all overseas. If you want something US made with a little more quality you're going to spend a lot more than $1,500 if you want a new one.


----------



## lukem (Apr 3, 2013)

stee6043 said:


> If you're going to buy a big box tractor (John Deer, Cub Cadet, Craftsmam, Toro, etc) they are all going to be about the same quality in my opinion. MTD builds them all overseas. If you want something US made with a little more quality you're going to spend a lot more than $1,500 if you want a new one.


 
Pretty much tells the story.  None are really head and shoulders above the rest because they all have the same internals.  Not going to get a high quality new riding mower for $1,500.


----------



## gzecc (Apr 3, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I'm about ready to start working on the Wife for a new Lawn Tractor. I'm looking under $1,500....at the top end I think I can sqeeze in a John Deere from Lowes/Home Depot....definetly a Craftsman Tractor would fit the bill.....are there other brands I should look at. I did have an ol' Cub Cadet 1320 Hydro, but by order of the Wife, sold it rather than replace a Deck Bearing ($250), and bouht a new Self Propelled Mower to cut about 110 foot by 300 foot lawn....but I hear the Cubs are not what they used to be.....suggestions ???


 I personally would put the 1500 into a better quality used machine over the new lower end Deers and others.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought a Gravely 60" zero turn last year from my local dealer, for $200 more than the Bad Boy from TSC. I got a much better mower, for just a little more money. Add the 0%/48 month financing, and it was a no-brainer. I know it's not what you're looking for, just saying don't leave your local OPE dealers out of the picture.

My local dealer, by the way, does a bunch of warranty repairs for TSC, HD, and Lowe's. They have work lined up forever. It isn't a huge place, and it's great to be on a first name basis with the guys there.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a Cub Cadet that has had several issues from the start. It wasn't a low end model, it was the lower end of their GT's. I wouldn't buy another.


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a 1989 John Deere LX170 that I was lucky enough to get for free from my FIL, but you can pick them up used for about $600-700 in good condition.  It's not a full on "garden tractor" but a good quality 14HP lawn tractor.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 3, 2013)

gzecc said:


> I personally would put the 1500 into a better quality used machine over the new lower end Deers and others.


 


this is my suggestion also. Preferably an older JD parts and knowledge readily available, Cub has switched hands ,not sure of parts availabilty.
Also as stated above a ZT but probably not a reality at that price range.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought an Ariens from hd about 3 years ago and it's been fine.  It was built by Husqvarna in a factory down South (forgot the state).


----------



## smokinj (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought a jd 135 from the dealer in 2006. It was 1800.00 then Only problem I have had with it is fuel pump. I mow 2-1/2 acres with it, snow plow and run an aerator 2 times a year.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 3, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have a Cub Cadet that has had several issues from the start. It wasn't a low end model, it was the lower end of their GT's. I wouldn't buy another.


 
Similar story . . . not as tough as I expected . . . and when I mentioned this fact the Cub Cadet dealer where I bought it just said, "Should have bought one from the next step up."


----------



## semipro (Apr 3, 2013)

I recommend you look at features and construction rather than brand names.  I'd look for things like cast iron spindle assemblies with grease fittings, quality parts at moving joints like steering knuckles and wheels, heavy gauge decks and blades, and good engines with pressurized lubrication and an oil filter.

If you're considering a JD you might want to check the dealer.  The JDs sold in big box stores are not the same quality as those sold at dealers.


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 3, 2013)

If you're doing any pulling, plowing, have lots of hills, etc, be sure to check the transmission for durability. Not so important for mowing a level lot.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 3, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I'm about ready to start working on the Wife for a new Lawn Tractor. I'm looking under $1,500....at the top end I think I can sqeeze in a John Deere from Lowes/Home Depot....definetly a Craftsman Tractor would fit the bill.....are there other brands I should look at. I did have an ol' Cub Cadet 1320 Hydro, but by order of the Wife, sold it rather than replace a Deck Bearing ($250), and bouht a new Self Propelled Mower to cut about 110 foot by 300 foot lawn....but I hear the Cubs are not what they used to be.....suggestions ???


 
Sounds like it's time for a new wife.

<--- bought a 25 hp CUT with FEL, 72" MMM, and 64" snowblower, all at the insistence of his wife.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 3, 2013)

Cub Cadet GT 1554 here, bought in 2008. Problem with a weak battery from the get go. Finally put a new higher CCA battery in it recently to fix that problem (I hope).
The other thing is the deck. It can be a bear to put on and take off. One of the spindle zerks broke off when I attempted to grease it, and the spindles are cast Aluminum.
Oh, and it won't start unless I choke it, no matter the weather or if it's warm or cold.
Other than those things, it's great.
If I had it to do over, I'd just get a Craftsman for $1000, and call it a day.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 3, 2013)

Look for something used and get a ZTR mower. My yard and the neighbors would take me about 1.5 hrs to do with a garden tractor. With a ZTR it takes me about 40 mins and the job looks much nicer to boot.
I paid $1000 for mine, had 100 hours on it. Cub Cadet with a 60" deck.

The deck literally takes under 5 mins to take it off or put it on.  It's just 2 pins and hooking or unhooking a belt.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 3, 2013)

You know, that's the thing with the deck. It's not difficult to do the hookup/unhookup, it's just a pain to get out from under the tractor, or get it back under.
I must be gettin' old.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have to agree with some of the others, I would put a 30 year old cub up against any of the new junk out there in the under $2000 range.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 3, 2013)

greg13 said:


> I have to agree with some of the others, I would put a 30 year old cub up against any of the new junk out there in the under $2000 range.


 
I have to agree with you there... to an extent. I just sold a 50 year old IH Cub 123. Was built like a tank, _waaaaayyyy _heavier than anything of the same scale you can buy today, but little annoying things broke too often to make it practical for the sort of hours I was putting on it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 3, 2013)

I have an older Simplicity my father gave me after he got a newer one. I love these tractors. The deck set up is nice as iI think it floats differently then most others, and much less scalping happening.
They ain't cheap, but a nice used one would be what I would be looking for. Very well made machines.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 4, 2013)

It's gonna be hard enough to convince her to let me get a Tractor, an old used one won't fly for sure. I'm leaning toward the lower end JD.....it's all probably gonna ride on financing


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 4, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I'm about ready to start working on the Wife for a new Lawn Tractor. I'm looking under $1,500....at the top end I think I can sqeeze in a John Deere from Lowes/Home Depot.......... ...........
> ................................but I hear the Cubs are not what they used to be.....suggestions ???


 
Dollar for Dollar, if I was buying a "box store" lawn tractor, it would be a Deere.  They are hands down the best you can get for the money spent.  I would absolutely insist on a hydro trans as well.  The gear drive models offered these days are very light duty (not even bushings on the output shafts anymore!) and the hydros have proven to hold up better.  The Deere units are also the only ones to my knowledge that use 1-piece welded frames.  Take a look under some competitive units, if you see self-tapping screws holding the thing together, don't walk away, run.

Take a look at the D105 for $1500.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203659...gId=-1&storeId=10051&N=5yc1vZc5c0&R=203659663


Husqvarna would be my next stop.  You can buy some pretty nice garden tractors built by Husqvarna in Lowes but you mentioned a $1500 price cap.

Cub Cadet is a mere shadow of it's former self.  The writing was on the wall in the 80's when IH sold the line to MTD.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 4, 2013)

semipro said:


> If you're considering a JD you might want to check the dealer. The JDs sold in big box stores are not the same quality as those sold at dealers.​


 
Just to clarify, you can buy the same models at a dealer that HD/Lowes carry.  If the model # is the same, it is the same machine.  But the dealers will have the X300, X500, and X700 series machines that HD/Lowes do not have access too.  But an X300 goes for around $3000 IIRC.

If a local JD dealer will cut you an acceptable deal I'd buy it there just to start that dealer/customer relationship on a good note.  Smart dealers welcome the HD/Lowes customers for parts/service but some are still grumpy.


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 4, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Cub Cadet GT 1554 here, bought in 2008. Problem with a weak battery from the get go. Finally put a new higher CCA battery in it recently to fix that problem (I hope).
> The other thing is the deck. It can be a bear to put on and take off. One of the spindle zerks broke off when I attempted to grease it, and the spindles are cast Aluminum.
> Oh, and it won't start unless I choke it, no matter the weather or if it's warm or cold.
> Other than those things, it's great.
> If I had it to do over, I'd just get a Craftsman for $1000, and call it a day.


 
I have a slt1554 and i agree the deck is a bear to get under the tractor, i simply drive it over the deck and hook it up. been a great mower and 54" deck makes short work out of mowing


----------



## festerw (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought a 26hp 54" cut Husqvarna from Lowes about 6 years ago only problem I've had is the carb gummed up from some dummy leaving the gas in it all winter.

My FIL bought a 46" cut Cub Cadet from TSC around the same time, he's been through 2 drive belts, 3 deck belts, spindle, battery and an electric clutch. 

I'm not saying all newer Cubs are sub par but the build quality does seem to be suffering.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Just to clarify, you can buy the same models at a dealer that HD/Lowes carry.  If the model # is the same, it is the same machine.



Maybe true today, but according to a friend who's a retired Deere dealer mechanic, this was not the case 10 years ago.  It's going to take Deere a generation to undo the damage caused to their reputation by that bonehead move, as many still assume semipro's statement is the case.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Dollar for Dollar, if I was buying a "box store" lawn tractor, it would be a Deere. They are hands down the best you can get for the money spent. I would absolutely insist on a hydro trans as well. The gear drive models offered these days are very light duty (not even bushings on the output shafts anymore!) and the hydros have proven to hold up better. The Deere units are also the only ones to my knowledge that use 1-piece welded frames. Take a look under some competitive units, if you see self-tapping screws holding the thing together, don't walk away, run.
> 
> Take a look at the D105 for $1500.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%......


----------



## Jags (Apr 4, 2013)

As soon as the warranty runs out on this thing, I am gonna get a zero turn:


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> As soon as the warranty runs out on this thing, I am gonna get a zero turn:
> View attachment 98673


 
Independent rear braking on a tricycle... pretty sure you already have a zero-turn, there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Apr 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> As soon as the warranty runs out on this thing, I am gonna get a zero turn:
> View attachment 98673


 

Might have to wait a while to replace that one. Looks like it has another 50 years left in it.


----------



## Jags (Apr 4, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Might have to wait a while to replace that one. Looks like it has another 50 years left in it.


 
Its been doing the job for 74 years now.  Was told it has a 75 year warranty.  It will probably fall apart next year.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> Its been doing the job for 74 years now. Was told it has a 75 year warranty. It will probably fall apart next year.


 
Yeah, but it looks like you wore out the original seat within the warranty period.  Or... did _it_ wear out _you_?


----------



## Jags (Apr 4, 2013)

Joful said:


> .. did _it_ wear out _you_?


 
Yes.  The old butt slapper pan seats were not known to be comfortable.  Now that air ride, fully adjustable puppy that resides on it now...Oh, yeah.  Folding arm rests and all.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 4, 2013)

I have  a 1937 JD B on skeleton steel wheels, talk about a rough ride...... it aerates the lawn well though.


----------



## Jags (Apr 4, 2013)

ironpony said:


> I have a 1937 JD B on skeleton steel wheels, talk about a rough ride...... it aerates the lawn well though.


 
Good traction in the slop though.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> Good traction in the slop though.


 



only if it does not sink....................


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> As soon as the warranty runs out on this thing, I am gonna get a zero turn:
> View attachment 98673


Love them ol' Tractors.....can get them on Craigslist here, fully restored for under 3k


----------



## blades (Apr 4, 2013)

1500 and under  and a bunch above that also are just lawn mowers, the trannies all hydro have little to no provision for cooling themselves and are the weak link in all of them. none of them are for ground contact addons.  And are fairly poor at towing anything as well.  If the trany goes south might as well just buy another one as the replacement cost is 2/3 of the mower. ( rebuilding is not an option either as it cost all most as much, with shipping more)  Name brand doesn't mean squat in this price range. All are built to maximize profit at the expense of durability.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 4, 2013)

ironpony said:


> I have a 1937 JD B on skeleton steel wheels, talk about a rough ride...... it aerates the lawn well though.


Pictures or .........


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 4, 2013)

blades said:


> 1500 and under and a bunch above that also are just lawn mowers, the trannies all hydro have little to no provision for cooling themselves and are the weak link in all of them. none of them are for ground contact addons. And are fairly poor at towing anything as well. If the trany goes south might as well just buy another one as the replacement cost is 2/3 of the mower. ( rebuilding is not an option either as it cost all most as much, with shipping more) Name brand doesn't mean squat in this price range. All are built to maximize profit at the expense of durability.


 
If your looking for garden tractor capability in the $1500 range (new machines) then you indeed are going to be very disappointed.  I'm pretty sure the OP is looking for something that looks good to the neighbors (and the wife), won't fly apart on him in 2 years and oh yeah, cuts grass.  If he was looking for a stump puller my recommendations would have been _very_ different.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> If he was looking for a stump puller my recommendations would have been _very_ different.


 
It doesn't take much of a stump to stop a much larger tractor.  The owner in this photo apparently failed Physics 101.


----------



## semipro (Apr 4, 2013)

Joful said:


> Maybe true today, but according to a friend who's a retired Deere dealer mechanic, this was not the case 10 years ago. It's going to take Deere a generation to undo the damage caused to their reputation by that bonehead move, as many still assume semipro's statement is the case.


Yep. Sorry for the misinformation. My info is dated by at least 3 years.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2013)

Ten years ago I bought a Husqvarna branded 22 horse garden tractor at HD. I have worked that thing like a rented mule doing everything around here. Including many overloaded trailers full of wood up hill out of my woods and plowing snow. Never has missed a beat. One problem now is that the float in the carb is stuck so I have to park it aimed uphill a little until I am sure warm weather is here for good and take the carb off.

The Huskys and their twins the Craftsman tractors are made by American Yard Products (AYP) in North Carolina.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 4, 2013)

That is where the Ariens model I bought at the HD a couple of years came from.  It also is hydrostatic and a 22 hp vtwin BS Intek.  Interesting how they've changed the design and now the tank isn't under the seat anymore, plus the latest trend seems to be "Automatic", which involves pedals somehow.  I've towed many overloaded trailer loads of wood from my splitting area down the driveway.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wanted to mention to that the ZTR works just fine for tugging a yard cart around. I made a hitch for the back of it (the ones they sell would have lasted me a day at best) I used it all this summer to move gravel and stone around, musta had close to 1000lbs in the cart and no troubles moving it.
Also used it to drag an old 1 ton 4x4 van around in the driveway. Probably not the best thing to do, but I didn't blow up the hydrostatic!

Bought it last year with 100 hours, was 2 or 3 years ago. I put about 350hrs on it just last summer.  After running a ZTR for a while there's no way I'd go back to a tractor for lawn mowing.  I can't think of even one benefit a tractor has over a ZTR.

I keep the snowblower on the tractor instead of swapping between the deck and the blower (PITA!).


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I can't think of even one benefit a tractor has over a ZTR.


 
Pushing a snow plow / snow blower.



nate379 said:


> I keep the snowblower on the tractor...


 
Yep.

Actually, I do a lot of fertilizing and yearly aerating / over-seeding on my lawn, and would find it impossible to do that with my ZTrak.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The Huskys and their twins the Craftsman tractors are made by American Yard Products (AYP) in North Carolina.


 

I believe AYP is no more but for all intents and purposes HOP (Husqvarna Outdoor Power) is the same thing these days.

I thought newer Craftsman was built by MTD since the Sears/Husqvarna relationship went south? I could be wrong on that one tho.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm talking for cutting grass...

Don't know what you are using for fertilizer but I pull a spreader and aerator around with my ZTR and it works just fine.

A cheapo "throw away" lawn tractor isn't going to be any better than even a low end ZTR.

Now if you want to get into pulling little plows and all that, it's garden tractor or CUT and $1000 ain't gonna touch anything that's new!



Joful said:


> Pushing a snow plow / snow blower.
> 
> 
> Yep.
> ...


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I'm talking for cutting grass...
> 
> Don't know what you are using for fertilizer but I pull a spreader and aerator around with my ZTR and it works just fine.



My spreader is a Herd M-12, which would likely have you ZTR in permanent wheelie stance!  The bigger problem, even with a more "residentially sized" spreader, is maintaining constant speed for proper coverage, and controlling the hopper shutter to start/stop.  This is where a little tow-behind broadcast spreader on a lawn/garden tractor excels.

Plug aerators are very hard on hydrostatic units with insufficient cooling.  Even my little 42" / 200 lb. unit put a good strain on the IH Cub 123.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd love to see photos of that spreader mounted to a lawn tractor.  That thing is made for a CUT which is not what the OP is looking to buy.


----------



## Lighting Up (Apr 4, 2013)

I have both 16 year old JD and 5 year old ZT Cub....Have to say they are both good mechines I give the Jd the higher edge. To me it's the engine that matters both have the Kawaski 22 hp...great engine.
md


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I'd love to see photos of that spreader mounted to a lawn tractor. That thing is made for a CUT which is not what the OP is looking to buy.


 
Yeah... guess we drifted off track.    I do use it on a CUT, not a lawn tractor (or a ZTR!).


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2013)

stee6043 said:


> I've got an HD version Cub Cadet that will be 7 years young this spring. I've had no problems with it other than one of the belt tension springs on the deck that's broken once or twice over the years.
> 
> I like the Kohler motor the Cubs come with. I love the twist off oil filter, side mounted. I think the JD's may get the same motorl? I've been pleased with Cub Cadet. I'll probably buy one again the next time. If you're going to buy a big box tractor (John Deer, Cub Cadet, Craftsmam, Toro, etc) they are all going to be about the same quality in my opinion. MTD builds them all overseas. If you want something US made with a little more quality you're going to spend a lot more than $1,500 if you want a new one.


 
I have the exact same setup on my 6 yr old Craftsman. There are only a few factories making these mowers these days. When I replace this one, I want a mower with hydraulics. 4wd would also be nice. We have a hilly property.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 5, 2013)

begreen said:


> When I replace this one, I want a mower with hydraulics. 4wd would also be nice. We have a hilly property.


 
That narrows the field down quite a bit. Only 2 manufacturers make 4WD garden tractors with hydraulics. Deere (X700 series) and Simplicity (Legacy XL).

If you can do without the hydraulics, and are just looking to cut grass for the most part (not plow/till the garden, push heavy snow, no loader work, etc) then take a look at Husqvarna's Swedish Riders. They are supposed to be billy goats on slopes thanks to the AWD. Much easier on turf compared to a 4WD garden tractor too.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/riders/r-322t-awd/


----------



## Ashful (Apr 6, 2013)

I keep seeing ads for the Deere "one series" sub-compacts, which look pretty neat, if shopping on the garden/sub-comp range.  I think they even make a backhoe for that little thing!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 7, 2013)

Joful said:


> I think they even make a backhoe for that little thing!


 
Yup. But a little big to mow a lawn if you have any tight areas you want to use it on.  They don't manuever as well as the X700 series and are more suited for Loader and 3 pt hitch work than being a giant mower.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 7, 2013)

Joful said:


> It doesn't take much of a stump to stop a much larger tractor.  The owner in this photo apparently failed Physics 101.



I bet he's thinking he should set it back down and bury that post hole digger in the ground


----------



## nate379 (Apr 7, 2013)

Honda doesn't anymore?

We used to have one at work, had a 15ish hp diesel motor, 4x4, power steering, pto, etc.  Had a 4ish foot belly mower on it and it worked great.



MasterMech said:


> That narrows the field down quite a bit. Only 2 manufacturers make 4WD garden tractors with hydraulics. Deere (X700 series) and Simplicity (Legacy XL).
> 
> If you can do without the hydraulics, and are just looking to cut grass for the most part (not plow/till the garden, push heavy snow, no loader work, etc) then take a look at Husqvarna's Swedish Riders. They are supposed to be billy goats on slopes thanks to the AWD. Much easier on turf compared to a 4WD garden tractor too.
> 
> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/riders/r-322t-awd/


----------



## begreen (Apr 7, 2013)

Nope. Honda 6522?


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 7, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Honda doesn't anymore?
> 
> We used to have one at work, had a 15ish hp diesel motor, 4x4, power steering, pto, etc. Had a 4ish foot belly mower on it and it worked great.


 
I don't think Honda has built any riding equipment for a few years now.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Yup. But a little big to mow a lawn if you have any tight areas you want to use it on. They don't manuever as well as the X700 series and are more suited for Loader and 3 pt hitch work than being a giant mower.


 
Hah... just noticed that. The X700 has a killer tight turning radius. 25 inches??? Almost impossible to believe. The 1025R has a turning radius of 7.4 feet, which seems pretty normal for a MFWD machine. One page on their site also states you can mount a 60" 7-iron deck under the X700... mighty impressive!  Of course, the $10k starting price puts it WAY out of reach for the OP, looking for a $1500 tractor.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 8, 2013)

Joful said:


> The X700 has a killer tight turning radius. 25 inches???


 
Is that spec for a 4-Wheel-Steer machine? 



Joful said:


> Almost impossible to believe.


 
Believe it. I've seen, from the seat  , an X324 trim perfect circles around a 5 gallon bucket with zero turf scuffing. And yeah, the X7's with 4WS are much more agile than you'd expect for a machine that size.  If you have a hilly, or obstacle course of a yard (or both!) then 4WS trumps a Zero-Turn IMO. ZTR's make time on open ground with ground speed and quick end-row turns that mimic a 3 pt turn. Try whipping around trees (you can't always make a tree fall in between two passes, which is ideal for conventional tractors or ZTR's) or round beds and you will end up with bare doughnuts from the tire scuffing. Even some contoured bed edges with tight convex curves are a challenge (especially if lined with stone like belgian block) unless you have a lot of deck sticking out the side.



Joful said:


> Of course, the $10k starting price puts it WAY out of reach for the OP, looking for a $1500 tractor.


 
It's Begreen that's out for the billy goat mower (rather than the OP) and me thinks his budget might be a tad over $1500 when he gets to that point. 

X7 series machines are the kind that get purchased, run for 40+ years and handed down to the kids. Also the kind of machine I wouldn't hesitate to buy with 1000+ hours on it (given that it has been taken care of) for half price.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 8, 2013)

My 1984 JD 425's turning radius is something like 25 inches also, they called it the first zero turn because with a 60" deck it would turn back on the cut


----------



## ironpony (Apr 8, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> I bet he's thinking he should set it back down and bury that post hole digger in the ground


 


he is thinking I need another beer, or maybe I have had one to many


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 8, 2013)

ironpony said:


> 1984 JD 425's


 
Maybe a '94?  First 425's were rolled out in 1993 I believe.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Maybe a '94? First 425's were rolled out in 1993 I believe.


 

its in the 80's might be 87 and DUH it's a 420 sorry about that


----------



## begreen (Apr 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> It's Begreen that's out for the billy goat mower (rather than the OP) and me thinks his budget might be a tad over $1500 when he gets to that point.
> 
> X7 series machines are the kind that get purchased, run for 40+ years and handed down to the kids. Also the kind of machine I wouldn't hesitate to buy with 1000+ hours on it (given that it has been taken care of) for half price.


 
Ya, didn't mean to barge in on the OP's needs. I certainly expect a full hydraulics mower to cost a lot more, especially if diesel equipped and optioned out.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 8, 2013)

begreen said:


> Ya, didn't mean to barge in on the OP's needs. I certainly expect a full hydraulics mower to cost a lot more, especially if diesel equipped and optioned out.


 
you did not really think this thread would stay on track did you???
tractors and beer what could go wrong?


----------



## begreen (Apr 8, 2013)

I see a tractor pull coming up.


----------



## Jags (Apr 8, 2013)

begreen said:


> I see a tractor pull coming up.


 
If its for lawn mowers, I'm in.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 8, 2013)

I think Jags avatar could out-pull any lawn tractor.

If shopping mowers, I guess I'd have to check out that x700. I have the hilly and tree-laden lawn of which you speak, MasterMech. My 757 ZTrak makes great time in the open parts of the yard, but as you mention, doing donuts around trees slows me down, and yes... I do have a bare ring of dirt around some of them by the end of the season.

I find any curb (eg. Belgian blocks) around gardens are not desirable with a zero turn. Much better off just edging the beds and then mulching, as it's far easier to just hang the edge of the deck over the edging as you round the beds, than coming back with a string trimmer to trim along the curb. I must have about 4 miles of beds to trim along... no way I'm string-trimming all of that every week!


----------



## lukem (Apr 8, 2013)

Joful said:


> I do have a bare ring of dirt around some of them by the end of the season.


 
That's pretty standard for any ZTR.  Doesn't bother me...less trimming .


ZTR can't compare to a 4wd machine.  A lightweight ZTR is about as terrible on hills as you can get.  A big heavy one is pretty dang good as long as you can keep the nose pointed up hill slightly.  As soon as you point the nose downhill there's no turning back....you can't back up and you can't turn back uphill without spinning the @$$ end around (which has a certain pucker factor on steep hills).


----------



## Ashful (Apr 8, 2013)

lukem said:


> That's pretty standard for any ZTR. Doesn't bother me...less trimming .
> 
> 
> ZTR can't compare to a 4wd machine. A lightweight ZTR is about as terrible on hills as you can get. A big heavy one is pretty dang good as long as you can keep the nose pointed up hill slightly. As soon as you point the nose downhill there's no turning back....you can't back up and you can't turn back uphill without spinning the @$$ end around (which has a certain pucker factor on steep hills).


 
Yep... got both, and the ZTR is REAL fun when heading down hill and trying to turn up.  Nothing like a high speed slide toward a stone wall on a 1200 lb. machine to wake you up quick on a Saturday morning.  All end-of-row K-turns are always made UP hill, when mowing across the slope of the yard, but certain tree roundings near the house must be made heading down hill.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 8, 2013)

Something that really helped mine out was filling the drive drives with liquid. I cut my neighbors property as well and their back yard is almost all a slope. First time I did it when the grass was damp I had to go get the tractor to pull it out of the woods, slide right down at not exactly a slow speed.



Got used to it though, at work we mow the tops of our underground igloos (store bombs, ammo, etc) and they are probably at 45-50* and up down. It takes a pretty skilled operator to be able to sort of control the wheelie or slide without getting hurt or breaking the equipment! Spin out going up hill and you just pull a 180 and run it back down. Do it fast enough and it doesn't stay off camber long enough to roll it over.








lukem said:


> That's pretty standard for any ZTR. Doesn't bother me...less trimming .
> 
> 
> ZTR can't compare to a 4wd machine. A lightweight ZTR is about as terrible on hills as you can get. A big heavy one is pretty dang good as long as you can keep the nose pointed up hill slightly. As soon as you point the nose downhill there's no turning back....you can't back up and you can't turn back uphill without spinning the @$$ end around (which has a certain pucker factor on steep hills).


----------



## lukem (Apr 8, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Something that really helped mine out was filling the drive drives with liquid. I cut my neighbors property as well and their back yard is almost all a slope. First time I did it when the grass was damp I had to go get the tractor to pull it out of the woods, slide right down at not exactly a slow speed.
> 
> Got used to it though, at work we mow the tops of our underground igloos (store bombs, ammo, etc) and they are probably at 45-50* and up down. It takes a pretty skilled operator to be able to sort of control the wheelie or slide without getting hurt or breaking the equipment! Spin out going up hill and you just pull a 180 and run it back down. Do it fast enough and it doesn't stay off camber long enough to roll it over.


 
It already weighs about 1500lbs wet with me on it.  With the large rim/tire ratio I wouldn't get more than 50-100 lbs of extra weight in both rear tires...not enough to make a difference.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 8, 2013)

Trust me, it made a big difference.  Also tears up the lawn much less, I have to really try to get the tires to spin, even when 360 turning or running it like a crazed meth head 



lukem said:


> It already weighs about 1500lbs wet with me on it. With the large rim/tire ratio I wouldn't get more than 50-100 lbs of extra weight in both rear tires...not enough to make a difference.


----------



## jharkin (Apr 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> X7 series machines are the kind that get purchased, run for 40+ years and handed down to the kids. Also the kind of machine I wouldn't hesitate to buy with 1000+ hours on it (given that it has been taken care of) for half price.


 
This discussion makes me think of the machine we had when I was a kid... 70s vintage hydraulic drive Case 444 that my Dad bought used. I spend many a weekend driving that thing around the yard at ~ 12 years old.

Kicking myself now that we gave it away when my parents sold the big house. It was a tank, built like nothing I can afford today is. My current place is way to small for something like that but id find a reason if he still had it he he


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 8, 2013)

I actually put windshield washer in all four tires of my Ariens lawn tractor along with rear wheel weights (Sears Craftsman), and it really helps on hill I have to mow sideways (carefully).


----------



## nate379 (Apr 8, 2013)

Reminds me of a guy I saw on base last summer. Their yards are something around 10ftx15ft... (no joke). He pulls out the brand new all shiny waxed up 30hp 6ft deck garden tractor, cracks open a beer, does 3 passes... barely enough time to suck back on the beer and back in teh garage it goes 



jharkin said:


> My current place is way to small for something like that but id find a reason if he still had it he he


----------



## lukem (Apr 8, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Trust me, it made a big difference. Also tears up the lawn much less, I have to really try to get the tires to spin, even when 360 turning or running it like a crazed meth head


 
I have no hills on my lawn.  I'll leave it for the next guy to try.  My dare-devil commercial mowing days are behind me.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nor do I (just the neighbors) but I got tired having to wait till the grass was bone dry to be able to do anything with the thing.  We get summers that you go mow in the few hours between rain storms otherwise the grass is gonna be 2ft tall!



lukem said:


> I have no hills on my lawn. I'll leave it for the next guy to try. My dare-devil commercial mowing days are behind me.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 8, 2013)

Well if you're real serious-like about mowing hills and banks.....

Have one of these at the golf course, it runs across 25 degree slopes sideways no problem.  It will roll before it loses traction.   Sure is nice to slide those decks sideways (they slide left and right) out over a bunker edge or pond bank and not have to run the drive tires so close to the edge.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 8, 2013)

We have one of these at work too. Cab is enclosed on ours, but otherwise the same. It can do 45* slopes without too much trouble. Just slow and a PITA to turn. Also the auto leveling cab goes crazy at times and will wack your head into the A pillars!

Hustler 6400 slope mower.


----------

